# Our Crew (pic Heavy)



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was asked on another thread to post the Schwinns we've got thus far and here they are! There's still a few bikes the storage garage has held captive but hopefully we'll find them one day. As always, any info is appreciated even if I know about it already!  

(Forgive the grass and weeds, most of the pix they're in were taken right outside of the storage garage that sits at one of the rentals and the renters had just got back from vacation) 





1968 Varsity (LD18370) 



 
Breeze (Need to get this out and look at the serial #)



 
1964 Corvette (G422744) 
Dad's in the process of cleaning this up and finding the missing pieces. 



 
Suburban (FR523118) 
Dad's pretty sure he bought this for mom in the 80s but I haven't found where to run the serial yet.



 
1964 Racer (H486644)
My new toy! Check out that sweet tube lol



 
Early 90s Cruiser?
A gift from my dad to my husband. 




1957 Flying Star with unknown pieces (C14626)  
Thanks to my fellow forum dwellers for helping me figure out what this junker probably is!



 
1961 Spitfire (B121988)
We're thinking about doing a factory restore to this one of these days but we're going to start with the ladies bikes first.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh jeez, you have it bad!  Start clearing all the area in the garage, basement, and wherever you can find.      You'll be surrounded in no time! Congratulations on your new hobby and finds!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like you have a lot of work a head of you. 

JFYI, Schwinn started stamping the final build dates on the headbadges next to the I in 1976. That Suburban would most likely have a stamped headbadge. First three numbers are the day of the year and the last is the last digit of the year.  1237, 123rd day of 1977.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 16, 2016)

Great to see some younger collectors out there.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2016)

Great start to a rewarding hobby, If you are able to, drive up to Illinois on Saturday and attend the "Blue Moon" bike show and swap.  Depart  your place no later than 0500 so you can get there early and leave by noon if you can drag yourself away. 
You think you have the bike bug now...... you ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 16, 2016)

If I may make a suggestion, do the simplest and best bike first. A basic grease job and a good cleaning. Fresh SOS pads on the chrome and wash and wax the paint. Lots of newbies lose interest on projects when the complications start and the project inevitably ends up as a pile of parts never to be put back together. Don't waste time taking progress photos, just get through it. Do that after you get at least one in the done column.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 16, 2016)

...but you may want to save the rarest or most valuable for after you get a little experience behind you. Would be a shame to ruin a nice bike in the learning process.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys! I've been working on cleaning up the Flying Star since I've got a soft spot for lady bikes, it'll end up as a custom bike, I've already got a few basic ideas in mind. 

Oh man, I've been noticing ever bike in every yard and the location of all flea markets and auctions! I've gotta remember to buy just what I like, not what's there lol.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

More dog, less schwinns! Muwhahaha....Seriously though, great to see ya finnding all these and breathing life back into em!  Good for you! Tons of fun too, most of it is in the hunt for me and the first ride after ya get one done.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like a 'large' badge on your spit fire... which should mean 1960 or before... I did NOT run your ser... no., tho. Just passing on my thot.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

Schwinn for people...



 
Dog for Dave! She likes bikes so she counts 

The pic of the bike is from about a week ago, I got curious about what it looked like under the paint and have been stripping it off. It's been a busy few weeks and the weather has been disagreeable so no sandblasting yet.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

Awwwww again.  Hehehe, thanks! Love me some doggers!


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

No problem! She's my baby, the other dogs that usually appear in my pix belong to my parents.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 19, 2016)

LGibbs1372 said:


> View attachment 329404
> 1968 Varsity (LD18370)



I thought you might want to know that your Sierra Brown Varsity was actually built in 1969, the first year for Sierra Brown on that model plus also the first year for the brake extension (aka "safety") levers. The serial numbers can be misleading since the dropout (or headtube) was stamped with the number before it was even welded into the frame. As such serial numbers often pre-date actual bike build dates by one to several months or more.


----------

